# Das von Ihnen gesuchte Thema...



## Telekomunikacja (14 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Wieder einmal eine dumme Frage zu der «Information», die da lautet: «Das von Ihnen gesuchte Thema existiert nicht.» 

Ich habe gestern versucht, den von «Der Jurist» gelegten link *Noch eine Strafanzeige in einer vergleichbaren Sache* im posting *Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - der Anzeigentext*, Erstellt: Fr, 11.04.2003, 22:59, zu öffnen.

Ergebnis: «Das von Ihnen gesuchte Thema existiert nicht.»

Woran klemmt's?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

P.S. Obwohl ich das Forum nun schon einige Zeit nutze  , ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie ich einen direkten link zu einem posting lege. Also statt solch vage Angaben wie _«Erstellt: Fr, 11.04.2003, 22:59»_ würde ich gerne so ein hübsches _«h**p://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=285#xyz»_ legen. Wäre eindeutiger und leichter zu finden...
Wie geht das?  

Mit Dank im voraus:


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Links: die gehen hier beide.
Um welchen Link gehts konkret?

Links zu Artikeln: neben dem _Erstellt: ..._ findest Du ein kleines weißes oder oranges Kästchen. Das Kästchen ist ein Link zu genau dem aktuellen Artikel. Wenn Du mit der Maus also über das Kästchen gehst, dann kannst Du den Link zum Artikel rauskopieren.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie ich einen direkten link zu einem posting lege. Wie geht das?



Das wüsste ich auch gern (  ) und außerdem, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, die automatische Zeile bei der Bearbeitung von Postings zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, die automatische Zeile bei der Bearbeitung von Postings zu deaktivieren.


Nein. Die Zeile erscheint überdies erst dann, wenn schon jemand auf Dein Posting geantwortet hat. So lange es unbeantwortet bleibt, kannst Du "ungestraft" Editieren.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ..ein kleines weißes oder oranges Kästchen...


Ahhhhh, danke!


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Links: die gehen hier beide.
> Um welchen Link gehts konkret?



Mach mal deinen Browser-Cache leer, der erste Link (Noch eine Strafanzeige in einer vergleichbaren Sache) geht bei mir auch nicht.

MfG
L.


----------



## virenscanner (14 Oktober 2004)

Dieser Link kann nur bei MODs/Admins funktionieren, da der entsprechende Thread "verschrottet" ist.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Oktober 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Links zu Artikeln: neben dem _Erstellt: ..._ findest Du ein kleines weißes oder oranges Kästchen. Das Kästchen ist ein Link zu genau dem aktuellen Artikel. Wenn Du mit der Maus also über das Kästchen gehst, dann kannst Du den Link zum Artikel rauskopieren.



Oh Gott, ja! Dass ich da selber noch nicht einmal - und sei's nur «zum Spaß» - draufgeklickt habe... :steinigung:  :tröst: 

Herzlichen Dank!  :bussi: 





			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Link kann nur bei MODs/Admins funktionieren, da der entsprechende Thread "verschrottet" ist.



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz: funktionierend - obwohl «verschrottet»?. D.h., der link funktioniert noch (ohne thread) - allerdings nur für MODs/Admins? Gibt's da 'was Unanständiges zu sehen?!?  Oder besser: Was heißt überhaupt «verschrottet» in diesem Zusammenhang?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Oktober 2004)

@virenscanner

P.S. Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Hier soll nicht wieder einmal eine Diskussion über die Nutzungsbedingungen angezettelt werden.  :holy:  Die akzeptiere ich.


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

Wir löschen in der Regel keine Artikel und Threads, sondern verschieben die in einen nicht-öffentlichen Bereich. Damit ist der Link noch aktiv, kann aber nur von Admins/Mods angesurft werden. Alle anderen bekommen den Hinweis, dass der Thread nicht existiert.


----------

